# Cronk Mini Screamer



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo of a little call I made from thin walled PVC water pipe. This thing is very high pitched and ear splitting loud. I think they are ideal for puppy squeals and bird distress or raccoon chatter. I am offering this one for 15.00 delivered. I can make more if there in enough interest.







View attachment BirdDistress.mp3

View attachment MiniPup.mp3


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> That's a very interesting little bugger!! What kind of raccoon shatter are we talking about?


-------------------------------------------------
The bird distress in my above recording is pretty close to baby raccoon distress.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds good. I can't make a bird distress to save my life!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Sounds good. I can't make a bird distress to save my life!


-----------------------------
AZ,
Did you play cops and robbers when you were a kid? How about pushing a toy car around on the floor and making an engine sound? You stutter or "trill" your toungh off roof of your mouth like that while blowing a predator call, and you get the bird distress sound. I will make a sound bite of that and be right back.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> -----------------------------
> AZ,
> Did you play cops and robbers when you were a kid? How about pushing a toy car around on the floor and making an engine sound? You stutter or "trill" your toungh off roof of your mouth like that while blowing a predator call, and you get the bird distress sound. I will make a sound bite of that and be right back.


-----------------------------
Here ya go AZ
View attachment TheTrill.mp3


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Rich!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great little call Rich! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That sounds great. Nice thing too is those open reeds don't freeze up in cold weather.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well guys, 220 Swift snagged the one in the photo, but I do have another one now if anyone wants it.


----------

